# Need Advice - Sanibel in Sept or Marco Island in Nov



## lainie3 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi All,

I presently have both on hold and need advice on which one I should go with.  We are a couple in our late 50's and early 60's, and love the beach and sightseeing.  Wondering which one would be best as far as weather and things to do and see.  Thanks!


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 5, 2013)

As far as the weather goes, September will be hotter, more humid, and bring more afternoon thunderstorms.  November is quite a bit cooler, and can even get a bit chilly, depending on the fronts that come through.  There may be weeks in November where it would be too chilly to go swimming, but that may or may not be the case.   Sanibel and Captiva, and the greater Ft Myers area have much more to see and do than Marco and the Naples area.  The one thing that I don't like about Sanibel is that most of the island faces south, so you don't get a sunset view on the beach.  It gets better as you approach Captiva, which faces west, so it depends where you are staying.  I also think the beach is nicer on Marco, as Sanibel tends to be a bit mucky.  Also consider November is after the time change, so the days are shorter.   It gets dark by 6PM.


----------



## lvhmbh (Jan 6, 2013)

September is still hurricane season.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 6, 2013)

lvhmbh said:


> September is still hurricane season.



for the record so is November...but who cares...Ive lived in the Ft Myers area for nearly 20 years and have been bothered once. Not to say that there is no chance that your vacation will be disrupted  but watch the weather channel before you come, and dont come if one is on the way.

Hurricane season is not a reason to avoid Florida..

September is still summer (the rainy season) so if you dont like hot and humid and you dont like an afternoon thunderstorm, dont come here in Summer. In Nov, things generally start to cool off, .I you plan on a dip in the Gulf September will give you better water temps  

To my way of thinking Marco is way to remote. but if you plan to just hang at the resort no problem. Although not a big city by any stretch, Ft Myers is a city with a lot to offer. in the way of entertainment, theater and the arts; shopping and food. 

Perhaps a small thing, but Marco is at least an hours drive from the airport.  Depending on where you are on Sanibel its less

either way..welcome to SW Florida


----------



## STEVIE (Jan 6, 2013)

A few years ago we went to Sanibel in September-never again. It was SO hot we could barely stay at the beach for one hour, and that was with frequent dipping into the ocean. If it were me, I'd go in November.
Sue


----------



## pranas (Jan 6, 2013)

I like to go Sanible Island but wouldn't recommend going there in September if you have another choice or are use to hot humid weather.  I have lived in SE Florida for years and still find September weather not very pleasant. Having to wear a suit to work makes it even worse. It is also prime hurricane season. Ron is correct about November  being hurricane season but it is the last month of the season and has much fewer storms than prime time. On the plus side, there is a lot more to do around Sanible and it is a very pretty island.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 6, 2013)

susgar said:


> A few years ago we went to Sanibel in September-never again. It was SO hot we could barely stay at the beach for one hour, and that was with frequent dipping into the ocean. If it were me, I'd go in November.
> Sue



Welcome to SW Floeida , Highs in the middle 90's from April to October,,If you want to be here for the weather Jan Feb and March is our season..of course the Gulf  is too cold to enjoy


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 6, 2013)

ronparise said:


> for the record so is November...but who cares...Ive lived in the Ft Myers area for nearly 20 years and have been bothered once. Not to say that there is no chance that your vacation will be disrupted  but watch the weather channel before you come, and dont come if one is on the way.
> 
> Hurricane season is not a reason to avoid Florida..
> 
> ...



Interesting.  We just got back from a week at the the HGVC affiliate Eagles Nest timeshare, next to the Marriott Hotel, on Marco Island.  We drove up to Captiva/Sanibel one day, along with Ft Meyers beach and Cape Coral. 

Compared to Marco Island, there was nothing on Captiva/Sanibel, except a couple of restaurants.  It's a long slow drive to/from Captiva/Sanibel back to Ft Meyers and Cape Coral, plus you have the toll roads to contend with.  Marco has major grocery stores, lots of good restaurants, two fresh fish markets with daily catches, a movie theater, a comedy club, a micro brewery, etc. 

According to Google Maps:

1.  Ft Lauderdale Apt to Marco Island is 116 miles & 2 hrs.
2.  Ft Lauderdale Apt to Captiva/Sanibel is 145 miles & 2-1/2 hrs.

In/on Marco, you can take a day trip to Key West, take a sunset cruise/sail, a daytime snorkel cruise/sail, check out Goodland, go to the Everglades, go to Naples, eat lots of locally caught fish that is only available in/on Marco, eat locally caught crab legs, etc.  You can still drive up to Ft Meyers for the day and visit the Edison Museum.

Since it was in the low 80's and upper 70's when we were on Marco in December, I'd vote for Marco Island in October, by a land slide.

Oh, one more thing.  The groceries, which included fruits, veggies, wine, and fish, were a lot cheaper on Marco than here in Las Vegas.  Gas was about 5 cents/gallon higher in Florida though (West coast FL was cheaper than East coast FL).


----------



## ronparise (Jan 6, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> Interesting.  We just got back from a week at the the HGVC affiliate Eagles Nest timeshare, next to the Marriott Hotel, on Marco Island.  We drove up to Captiva/Sanibel one day, along with Ft Meyers beach and Cape Coral.
> 
> Compared to Marco Island, there was nothing on Captiva/Sanibel, except a couple of restaurants.  It's a long slow drive to/from Captiva/Sanibel back to Ft Meyers and Cape Coral, plus you have the toll roads to contend with.  Marco has major grocery stores, lots of good restaurants, two fresh fish markets with daily catches, a movie theater, a comedy club, a micro brewery, etc.
> 
> ...



Why would you fly into the Ft Lauderdale airport if you were visiting Sanibel or Naples?


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 6, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Why would you fly into the Ft Lauderdale airport if you were visiting Sanibel or Naples?


Price.   We just came back from SW Florida, and it was almost $200/pp *less expensive* to fly from FLL vs. Ft. Myers (RSW).  More competition and direct flights make for lower prices for the DEN/FLL flights.

Kurt


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 6, 2013)

Interesting how 50 miles and 2 months can bring so much change.  It's amazing how all the barrier islands are just different, and you tend to pick your favorites for so many reasons.  I hope the OP shares their decision.


----------



## STEVIE (Jan 6, 2013)

Although you weren't asking this, I thought I would add my two cents. I have a very good friend who moved to Cape Coral about 6 years ago. I try to visit her at least every other year. As I mentioned earlier once was in September and that was when we visited Sanibel. We have also gone to Captiva and Marco Island when I visit. But I have to say hands down I really enoy Ft Myers the most. The beach is beautiful and there is alot to do. So, Which ever month you choose to go, try and spend a day in Ft Myers at the beach. I don't think you will be disappointed.
Sue


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 6, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Why would you fly into the Ft Lauderdale airport if you were visiting Sanibel or Naples?


Naples is due West of Ft Lauderdale and Marco is just South of Naples (too snooty for me).  Where do you suggest I fly into? 

I live in Las Vegas, NV: the West coast.   Miami is more money and too many people.  Tampa is too far and does cost a tad bit more.  Flying into Ft Meyers or any of the local airports is cost prohibitive.

Ft Lauderdale (almost) always works better for me.  Might be different for someone on the East coast.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 6, 2013)

susgar said:


> Although you weren't asking this, I thought I would add my two cents. I have a very good friend who moved to Cape Coral about 6 years ago. I try to visit her at least every other year. As I mentioned earlier once was in September and that was when we visited Sanibel. We have also gone to Captiva and Marco Island when I visit. But I have to say hands down I really enoy Ft Myers the most. The beach is beautiful and there is alot to do. So, Which ever month you choose to go, try and spend a day in Ft Myers at the beach. I don't think you will be disappointed.
> Sue



Interesting.  We were looking at land in Cape Coral again on this trip.  I want to buy a lot in South-SW Cape Coral with Gulf Access.

We checked out the HGVC at Ft Meyers Beach, but were not impressed.


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 6, 2013)

Ft Lauderdale usually works best for me, as well.  If I fly to Cancun, I fly direct from FLL, but have to change in Dallas or Atlanta or Charlotte if I fly from RSW.  Same thing to St Thomas, or other parts of the Caribbean.  Most of the time, FLL is the best deal.  RSW is the closest, but doesn't have the best connections or prices.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jan 6, 2013)

We just came back from a week at Marco Island at Crystal Shores.   We flew in and out of Tampa.  It is a long drive but saved us TONS of money on car rental and airfare.  RSW was more than flying into Miami.   FLL was cheaper than Miami but Tampa saved us $200 a person and times 4 that helped.  However, now that I've been, I can honestly say I wish we flew into RSW.  I was really not prepared for all the driving.  The drive from Tampa to Marco Island was over 3 1/2 hours as we got in a little traffic out of Tampa due to the time we arrived.  It took us 3 hours to get to the airport and left early leaving us with nothing to do when we got there.  Luckily there was a mall near by that we wandered for 1 1/2 hours.  Not fun when you are ready to go home.

Anyways, Marco Island was a lot more remote than I expected.  It takes a good 20-25 minutes to get off the island to the freeway.   The restaurants weren't very good either or I hit all the wrong ones.  We liked how Naples looked but the restaurants there were definitely not kid friendly in price.  We did eat at Tommy Bahamas Restuarant.  We did a lot of driving on our trip.  Plus, since we were going at the end of December the ocean water was too cold to swim in (which I expected), there really wasn't much to do around the resort other than drive somewhere.  

I'd go for September to ensure I got warmer weather.  But that is just me...

We did visit Sanibel Island and it was very cute.  I don't know what the restaurants and shopping are like there though.  We ate at Chee Cheeburger and that was okay.   We shopped and went to JN Ding Darling Nature Preserve.  We also drove to Captiva and visited a lot of beaches along the way.  I did like the area but again lots of driving and they charge $6 in toll to cross the bridge onto Sanibel island.  Something else to consider...


----------



## lainie3 (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks all for all of the good advice.  Appreciate it.


----------

